# Pioneer Properties Rip Off



## debhayneswahm (Aug 4, 2017)

I wanted to give everyone a heads up on a company Pioneer Properties out of Delaware. They are a third party company for AIM, MSI, National Field Network and a host of other companies. We did some occupancy inspections for them in June and July and have not been paid. They keep promising payment and have a lot of excuses. They owe is a little over $1,500 and we are now getting ready to take them to small claims. 

I spoke to and emailed someone at AIM, MSI and National to let them know that Pioneer wasn't paying, and guess what they must not have cared because they are still giving them work. 

We have thought about getting a lawyer to go after the bigger companies because they are using a company that they know is not paying their contractors. Has anyone tried something like this? 

Debbie Haynes
TDH Services, llc


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

debhayneswahm said:


> I wanted to give everyone a heads up on a company Pioneer Properties out of Delaware. They are a third party company for AIM, MSI, National Field Network and a host of other companies. We did some occupancy inspections for them in June and July and have not been paid. They keep promising payment and have a lot of excuses. They owe is a little over $1,500 and we are now getting ready to take them to small claims.
> 
> I spoke to and emailed someone at AIM, MSI and National to let them know that Pioneer wasn't paying, and guess what they must not have cared because they are still giving them work.
> 
> ...


Nope. My only concern is the company I'm directly contracting with - Could care less about their clients payment habits, QC BS, etc. I expect my clients to honor our contract regardless of what their clients do. And just in case, there are always ways to remedy whatever problems may arise between me & my clients :devil.


----------



## northeast1 (Aug 7, 2016)

You have 6 months to place a lien on the properties. Mechanics lien This will get the main players attention and get you paid
Its inexpensive and you can do it yourself. It will send a clear message to mortgage company whoever it is 
Beware 3rd party contracts. only recourse is the lien Had the same situation with a company that subbed from wells fargo,
Took a little time but i was paid..


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

northeast1 said:


> You have 6 months to place a lien on the properties. Mechanics lien This will get the main players attention and get you paid
> Its inexpensive and you can do it yourself. It will send a clear message to mortgage company whoever it is
> Beware 3rd party contracts. only recourse is the lien Had the same situation with a company that subbed from wells fargo,
> Took a little time but i was paid..


This is usually an attention getter.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> This is usually an attention getter.


Funny how liens make the phone ring. . .


----------



## debhayneswahm (Aug 4, 2017)

Can you do this even if the home is occupied?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

debhayneswahm said:


> Can you do this even if the home is occupied?


You mean after it has been sold and is now being lived in by the new owner?


----------



## debhayneswahm (Aug 4, 2017)

Craigslist Hack said:


> You mean after it has been sold and is now being lived in by the new owner?


Some of these were occupancy inspections and the owners were still living in the homes. 

We will place the liens on the vacant properties we inspected - but I am not sure we can do file a lien on the occupied homes.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

debhayneswahm said:


> Some of these were occupancy inspections and the owners were still living in the homes.
> 
> We will place the liens on the vacant properties we inspected - but I am not sure we can do file a lien on the occupied homes.


Check the law in your state but if you were ordered to do work by the note holder you should be able to place a lien I would think.


----------



## USConsulting (Oct 31, 2013)

debhayneswahm said:


> I wanted to give everyone a heads up on a company Pioneer Properties out of Delaware. They are a third party company for AIM, MSI, National Field Network and a host of other companies. We did some occupancy inspections for them in June and July and have not been paid. They keep promising payment and have a lot of excuses. They owe is a little over $1,500 and we are now getting ready to take them to small claims.
> 
> I spoke to and emailed someone at AIM, MSI and National to let them know that Pioneer wasn't paying, and guess what they must not have cared because they are still giving them work.
> 
> ...



Problem is that all of those companies are almost insolvent. They will put out Pioneer as fast as they came in. Doesn't sound good for you Debbie, sorry. Start working on contacting the lender however that amount will not be taken seriously..


----------



## USConsulting (Oct 31, 2013)

debhayneswahm said:


> Some of these were occupancy inspections and the owners were still living in the homes.
> 
> We will place the liens on the vacant properties we inspected - but I am not sure we can do file a lien on the occupied homes.


You cant put a mechanics lien for inspections being no mechanics were involved...


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

USConsulting said:


> You cant put a mechanics lien for inspections being no mechanics were involved...


Actually. . . The inspector was the acting mechanic in this scenario. Or, is the sarcasm going over my head here??


----------



## Wisco (Oct 5, 2017)

USConsulting said:


> You cant put a mechanics lien for inspections being no mechanics were involved...


Just the threat of a lien usually gets their attention. I had to threaten NVMS multiple times. Funny how the check always showed up within 5 days. Send them a FINAL NOTICE PRIOR TO LIEN. Also copy the clients if you can get their email addresses.


----------



## northeast1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Lets get it straight IF YOU WORKED ON A HOUSE ANY WAY SHAPE OR FORM . YOU CAN LIEN THE PROPERTY FOR NON PAYMENT, JUST FOLLOW THE GUIDELINE FOR YOUR STATE PLEASE BEWARE THE UNEDUCATED... THIS FORUM IS LOADED WITH THEM, REACH OUT TO A SENIOR MEMBER
AND CHECK WITH YOUR LOCAL COURT CLERK FOR THE GUIDELINES. EACH STATE/COUNTY VARIES iT IS NOT DIFFICULT

TO THE PERSON WHO RESPONDED DUH, (NO MECHANICS INVOLVED) WELL> SOME THINGS ARE BETTER LEFT UNSAID. WHEN YOU DONT KNOW WHAT YOU ARE TALKING about.


----------



## USConsulting (Oct 31, 2013)

northeast1 said:


> Lets get it straight IF YOU WORKED ON A HOUSE ANY WAY SHAPE OR FORM . YOU CAN LIEN THE PROPERTY FOR NON PAYMENT, JUST FOLLOW THE GUIDELINE FOR YOUR STATE PLEASE BEWARE THE UNEDUCATED... THIS FORUM IS LOADED WITH THEM, REACH OUT TO A SENIOR MEMBER
> AND CHECK WITH YOUR LOCAL COURT CLERK FOR THE GUIDELINES. EACH STATE/COUNTY VARIES iT IS NOT DIFFICULT
> 
> TO THE PERSON WHO RESPONDED DUH, (NO MECHANICS INVOLVED) WELL> SOME THINGS ARE BETTER LEFT UNSAID. WHEN YOU DONT KNOW WHAT YOU ARE TALKING about.


Hey there Northeast. Try to lien a house for a four dollar inspection and let me know how you make out. And DUH right back at ya......


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Webbie. Would you contact me?


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Dang small devices


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

@USConsulting. Steal a dime from me I'll lien your property because you'll pay all my fees when I collect.

2010 I lined 42 properties when FAST gave me a run around...we have to audit your account before we cut final check. They severed the relationship. That gave the 72 hours to cut final check.
When I went to the court and played the or country bumpkin the judge granted a lien per property...fined them 1,000 per property and I had my money 17k in 24 hours. Delivered to my front door. 

Your attitude in regards to a lien vs amount of work order???? This why these companies do what they do.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

By any chance is this the company we're talking about
https://www.juralindex.com/pioneer-properties-of-delaware-llc.html


----------

